# If The Film "nanak Shah Fakeer" Should Allowed To Be Released?



## Admin (Apr 1, 2015)

Harinder Sikka, the now disputed director of the movie claims that _with the blessing of someone_ (who? ), he had Guru Nanak Saheb coming in his dreams for not one but seven straights nights to inspire him to make this movie...  So, what he may be depicting in this movie would be absolute true about the lives of Guru Saheb?




 

And with a controversy surrounding the characters played by the humans... Such movies will just be opening the door to people to draw our Guru in different forms. While no one knows Guru Sahib's true appearance, the film-makers these days seek to emulate him as closely as possible - including in what they believe to be his physical features and dress with long beard contending that was Guru Sahib's manner.

The film is scheduled to be released on April 17th. The movie has already been boycotted by many Sikh groups unless the film makers remove the human characters playing the role of Mata Tripta ji, Bebe Nanaki ji and Mata Sulakhni ji in the movie.

_Being a part of the Sikh community, what are your reactions to Guru Nanak Dev ji's wife or parents be acted upon by any human characters as is happening in this movie. What do you think about humans playing the characters of Mata Sulakhni ji (wife of Founder of Sikh religion Guru Nanak Dev Ji) and Bebe Nanki ji (Sister of Guru Nanak Dev ji).


What are your views on this issue?_


----------



## Harry Haller (Apr 1, 2015)

Admin Singh said:


> Being a part of the Sikh community, what are your reactions to Guru Nanak Dev ji's wife or parents be acted upon by any human characters as is happening in this movie. What do you think about humans playing the characters of Mata Sulakhni ji (wife of Founder of Sikh religion Guru Nanak Dev Ji) and Bebe Nanki ji (Sister of Guru Nanak Dev ji).
> 
> 
> What are your views on this issue?



I agree strongly with this, to use human characters to play these roles is just wrong. They should have used terminator type robots with red eyes and stuff. 

As for humans playing the characters of Mata Sulakhni ji (wife of Founder of Sikh religion Guru Nanak Dev Ji) and Bebe Nanki ji (Sister of Guru Nanak Dev ji), again wrong wrong wrong, we have the whole of the animal kingdom at our disposal, surely someone could have come up with a better plan than this!

In all seriousness, I cannot see what the problem is, perhaps someone could enlighten me


----------



## N30S1NGH (Apr 1, 2015)

Personally, I am not totally against depiction of SatGuru Nanak Dev Ji. However, in my opnion person who is director should have deep profound understanding and realization of metaphyics/gnosis of Satguru nanak not only just in manifested form but profound ultimate unmanifested form of Satguru Nanak-shabad resonance-dhun, shabad gyan/anubhav parkash/knowledge. Unfathomable ocean of divine knowledge.

Otherwise movie depiction will fail to do full justice towards essence of Satguru in its totality.

In my opinion, current overall standards to depict Satguru nanak dev ji in eleven forms- whether in form of art, picture or movie does not full justice.

This is very good and deep video on this subject:


----------



## Harry Haller (Apr 2, 2015)

N30S1NGH said:


> Personally, I am not totally against depiction of SatGuru Nanak Dev Ji. However, in my opnion person who is director should have deep profound understanding and realization of metaphyics/gnosis of Satguru nanak not only just in manifested form but profound ultimate unmanifested form of Satguru Nanak-shabad resonance-dhun, shabad gyan/anubhav parkash/knowledge. Unfathomable ocean of divine knowledge.



Well, back in the real world, I have yet to meet a person with this sort of understanding, never mind a commercial film director.


----------



## aristotle (Apr 2, 2015)

I mean, how can we decide until we watch the movie for ourselves? Creating a hue & cry for just about any topic is not done. Some people were protesting against _Chaar Sahibzaade_ too, and the movie has done more good than harm.


----------



## sikhing444 (Apr 2, 2015)

there is I need  to learn to distinguish between the real person and the character playing the part . Sometimes  People get too  emotional and attached to the characters and the story and start protesting . It would be interesting to watch this movie . I am sure it will educate a lot of people . Young and old and enlighten many including Hindus and moslems. It will have its positive affects and negative effects just like any movie.


----------



## notanotherloginplease (Sep 21, 2017)

I don't understand who is complaining against the release of this movie? what is their point?


----------

